# Banner zentrieren in einem CMS



## Webhufi (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo und guten Tag,

ich glaube, ich muss mich da gleich direkt an @Sempervivum wenden, der mir schon oft so toll geholfen hat: Es geht um diese Seite 

In diesem Layout lässt sich das Banner nicht zentrieren. Ich kann nicht so weit in den Code eingreifen, um diesem <div> das align=center zuzuweisen. Es wäre aber möglich, wie im Bild rechts unten zu sehen, ein CSS einzufügen: Hättest du dazu eine Idee?

Es sieht einfach bescheuert aus, wenn auf einem großen Monitor das Bild links klebt...

Herzliche Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Sempervivum (8. Juli 2022)

Hallo Norbert und willkommen zurück!
Wenn Du CSS einfügen kannst, ist es ganz einfach:

```
.zpwBild {
    text-align: center;
}
```
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2022)

Hi,
@Webhufi bitte bestimmte User nicht stalken. Hier hilft jeder der kann und will.
Wenn Du konkreten Beratungsbedarf hast dann schreibe im Jobforum.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Webhufi (9. Juli 2022)

@Jan-Frederik Stieler 
Das Wort "stalken" ist sicher etwas unglücklich gewählt, aber ich weiß, was du damit sagen willst. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, dass ich mich hier direkt an einen "guten Helfer" gewendet hatte, der schon mit meinen Pages gut vertraut ist, statt auch anderen eine Chance zu geben. ;-)

@Sempervivum 
Stark, wie immer! Wie bist du nur auf ".zpwBild" gekommen? Das ist mir ein Rätsel und könnte mir durchaus künftig helfen.

Herzliche Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Juli 2022)

Hi,
Ja mit das Wort stalken ist etwas übertrieben. entschuldige!

Er hat die Klasse mittels Devtools in Chrome oder Firefox herausgefunden.
Einfach mal per rechter Maustaste auf ein Element klicken und auf untersuchen gehen. Da siehst Du dann Deinen Quellcode.

Grüße


----------



## Webhufi (10. Juli 2022)

Ja, das neue <style> sehe ich schon, aber ich fand und finde das ursprüngliche zpwBild nicht; nur im body <div id="banner" class="container">

Wenn ich allerdings schreibe

<style>
.banner {
    text-align: center;
}
</style>

dann funktioniert es aber nicht.


----------



## Sempervivum (10. Juli 2022)

Der Container, der das Bild direkt umgibt, hat diese Klasse:


Das text-align wirkt auf das Element, das unmittelbar darin liegt, das ist das Bild.
Wenn Du eine ID ansprechen willst, musst Du ein # davor setzen, näheres hier:
CSS Selectors - CSS | MDN
Aber auch dann würde es nicht zum Ziel führen weil es ein Container weit oberhalb ist.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2022)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Der Container, der das Bild direkt umgibt, hat diese Klasse:
> Anhang anzeigen 66867
> 
> Das text-align wirkt auf das Element, das unmittelbar darin liegt, das ist das Bild.
> ...


Stimmt nicht so ganz, da text-align vererbt wird würde das funktionieren.
Natürlich nur solange dazwischen kein Element dieses Attribut überschreibt.


----------



## Webhufi (10. Juli 2022)

Im Kompozer habe ich diese Stelle jetzt gefunden! Aber nur im Source-Code und nur auf deinen Hinweis hin. Eine solche Darstellung wie in dem Bild bekomme ich weder mit Kompozer noch in Vivaldi zu sehen. Deswegen wäre ich nie auf die Idde gekommen, nach zpwBild zu suchen. Und wenn doch, hätte ich nicht gewusst, wie ich damit umgehen soll...

Im Kompozer hatte ich zuvor probiert, das Bild zu zentrieren, aber nach dem Speichern war davon nix zu sehen. Warum denn nicht? Hat mein CMS etwas dagegen?

Das Ansprechen einer ID ist mir schon bekannt, habe es öfter benutzt, Danke trotzdem! ;-)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Juli 2022)

Crazy das der Kompozer noch funktioniert. Die Software ist 2007 ausgelaufen.
Der wird wohl nicht wirklich mit HTML5 umgehen können.
Im Vivaldi funktionieren die DevTools genauso wie im Chrome. Benutze diese und schau Dir nicht den Quellcode an. Der bringt Dich nicht wirklich weiter.
Wie Du die Devtools aufrufst habe ich ja schon geschrieben.
Ich finde es ja schon etwas befremdlich das Den CMS die Banner nicht verwaltet sondern das Du diese direkt in Dein Template einbaust.

Grüße


----------



## Webhufi (11. Juli 2022)

Stimmt. Ich habe die letzte inoffizielle Version 08b von 2009. Die kann ich ich wohl den Hasen geben...

Offensichtlich ist da im Vivaldi ein Fehler: rechte Maustaste führt zwar zu den Entwicklerwerkzeugen, da aber nur in den Qellcode. Es geht nur über das Menü zu den Devtools! Ja. das ist gut... ;-)

Die Banner werden schon in den Templates verwaltet, aber ausgerechnet in meinem Template fehlt diese Zentrierungsmöglichkeit. Das hat der Entwickler wohl vergessen... :-(

Danke nochmal an beide und viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Juli 2022)

Hi,
der Kompozer sollte aber zumindest die neuen Elemente als Blockelemente erkennen.
Aber bei solchen Programmen weiß man nie wie die mit nicht bekannten Elementen umgehen.



Webhufi hat gesagt.:


> Offensichtlich ist da im Vivaldi ein Fehler: rechte Maustaste führt zwar zu den Entwicklerwerkzeugen, da aber nur in den Qellcode. Es geht nur über das Menü zu den Devtools! Ja. das ist gut... ;-)


Strange.


----------

